

Einstein's Chronology for 1905 - abscondment
http://www.aip.org/history/einstein/chron-1905.htm

======
hga
1905 was an amazing year for Einstein and physics; Wikipedia puts it better
than I can (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annus_Mirabilis_Papers>):

The Annus Mirabilis papers (from Latin annus mīrābilis, "extraordinary year")
are the papers of Albert Einstein published in the Annalen der Physik
scientific journal in 1905. These four articles contributed substantially to
the foundation of modern physics and changed views on space, time, and matter.
The Annus Mirabilis is often called the "Miracle Year" in English or
Wunderjahr in German.

